# Teaching English in Greece



## profile (Nov 21, 2008)

Is it viable ? Are there visa difficulties? I am a fully trained teacher of English/ESL.

Can pets be imported easily ?


----------



## mrsDayLewis (Nov 18, 2008)

All this will depend on if you are an EU citizen or not. Im thinking that probably youre not, as most EU ppl know they can work, live, travel anywhere in EU without need of visa etc. Just proof of EU citizenhip.
There are countries such as USA, Canada, NZ etc where it might well be easier for you to get a work permit/visa through the Greek embassies of those countries, other countries - Im not sure. Reason being, that without the teaching qualifications for Greece, if someone is not a native english speaker (and without wanting to offend you), sometimes ppl in Greece require English speakers - no accent.
As for animals... no idea - but there are a lot of street animals around. So maybe its not so good to bring a pet INTO Greece.


----------



## profile (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks. Not a EU member -- am Australian but a fully qualified teacher of English/ESL/EFL and French.


----------



## zoebraoudakis (Jan 20, 2009)

My Godmother is Greek-Australian and although she has an australian accent, her english is perfect and she has taught english here in Crete for 20 years. I do not think you will have any problem getting work in Greece but you may need to do your homework on the visa application as Im not sure about this. I have work teaching without a teaching licence but it is something the Government requires now and so I will take the exams in May. You should come, get work and then go about getting your licence or apply for your licence and then come. Either way, Im sure you will be fine...

Good luck!


----------



## Kim Phillips (Nov 14, 2009)

zoebraoudakis said:


> My Godmother is Greek-Australian and although she has an australian accent, her english is perfect and she has taught english here in Crete for 20 years. I do not think you will have any problem getting work in Greece but you may need to do your homework on the visa application as Im not sure about this. I have work teaching without a teaching licence but it is something the Government requires now and so I will take the exams in May. You should come, get work and then go about getting your licence or apply for your licence and then come. Either way, Im sure you will be fine...
> 
> Good luck!


Things are changing all the time but to teach here you must have a license. to obtain this you must have your qualifications translated and stamped by an approved translator here, they also want you to have level 3 in the Greek language there are 4 levels but you need the third to teach now. On the application for the license they also want proficiency in English too but that could change depending on your qualifications. It does take time with no guarantee but working private pays more. i hope this is helpful. They expect you to understand Greek grammar to teach English grammar. Even teaching private you still need a license and you will need health insurance too and to register as self employed if you don't work in a school. Just don't expect things to be easy for you here, there is a lot of red tape.


----------



## catmiles (Feb 28, 2010)

The Eu asked Greece to change the language requirements for foreign language teachers in Greece in July 2009. Anyone know if they have done it ?


----------



## hecate (Jul 12, 2010)

Huh? License? _Greek _proficiency - to teach English? So you're talking about teaching in the school system, yes? The ad lib sort of teaching that people are paying 75euro/hour for must operate in a parallel Greek reality. Those parents who can pay want their kids to have access to educated foreigners in order to undo the damage caused by the failed Greek educational system.


----------



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

Hecate - It wouldn't surprise me (I don't know personally). I teach Modern Greek to English speakers and it is very helpful to know English grammar and Indo-European historical linguistics so that the students get off on the right foot. I don't know if that's the reasoning behind the Greek proficiency requirement (I've never heard of that before either) but there are different methods of 2nd language instruction and when total immersion is impossible (as it is when you are teaching someone a few hours/week), being able to explain things in their language (especially complicated grammatical and syntactical features) is helpful. I know that not all language teachers agree on that (and insist in speaking only in the target language) but the way English is taught in Greek public schools does use Greek in the classroom. Just an idea - I really don't know. As far as the Greek proficiency exam, if anyone is interested, I posted a very detailed thread about it a few months back. I took the exam this year (it's offered once per year) and those interested in taking it should sign up in February 2011 for the next round.


----------

